# Loom for Twining Rug



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I have ordered a loom for twining a rug. Does anyone do these type rugs? I have been wanting to try it for awhile. I have been crocheting rag rugs I love them. I have lots of fabric. This seems like a good way to use it.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

The lady from Country Thread, Chicken Scratch wrote a book about twining several years ago. She also had a twining rug along at one time. I don't know if the book is available anymore but if you contact her, she could send you information.


----------



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Gretchen Ann said:


> The lady from Country Thread, Chicken Scratch wrote a book about twining several years ago. She also had a twining rug along at one time. I don't know if the book is available anymore but if you contact her, she could send you information.


Gretchen Ann- Thank You so much for your reply. The book is Rugs From Rags. I have it. I am loving my loom. Small learning curve but I have it down. Going to get DH to build me an easel for loom. I am still crocheting rug too. It is addictive!
BLessings
Jan


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

When you finish a rug, show it here, I'd like to see it.

I've never gotten into twining but it sounds fun. I'm too busy making quilts.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Mom loved crocheting rugs, and then got a loom and made thousands of rugs. It kinda got to be work for her, she liked it but people started piling up on her over the years.

I had to look up twining loom, I see that is a simpler rig, but does as good a job. I’m sure you will enjoy it!

I spent many hours helping mom wind warp on her loom, and otherwise helping a bit here and there. Fond memories.

Paul


----------



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

rambler said:


> Mom loved crocheting rugs, and then got a loom and made thousands of rugs. It kinda got to be work for her, she liked it but people started piling up on her over the years.
> 
> I had to look up twining loom, I see that is a simpler rig, but does as good a job. I’m sure you will enjoy it!
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I am loving my loom. My wonderful DH made me an easel for my loom. He also made me a table runner size loom and a placemat size loom.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Mom strung up her loom to make 2 placemats side by side once. It was fun because it was different, but keeping both sides tight was a little challenge. Mom made very tight wearing, she couldn’t stand the loose stuff some made.

Paul


----------



## nervioral (Jun 25, 2021)

Oh, nice! I like it. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## PipiscAzke (Jun 9, 2021)

My moms also loved crocheting rugs!


----------

